# A letter to Arnisadors all over the world



## modarnis (Aug 27, 2006)

A letter to the Modern Arnis Community from Master of Tapi Tapi Brian Zawilinski can be found at:


http://www.modernarnis.net/home/Arnisadors.html


----------



## Seigi (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nicely written, i'm impressed & moved!

Peace


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nicely said.


----------

